# Cannot open ports



## chaosakita (Mar 31, 2008)

I have followed all of the instructions on portforward.com, yet when I try to see if my port is open on canyouseeme.org, it keeps saying the connection has timed out. Besides my Windows firewall and my router, what else could be causing this?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If it doesn't say stealth, you are probably forwarding the port through the router, and the issue is the configuration of the software firewall or the application. Disable ALL the firewalls and see if you get a different response.


----------



## chaosakita (Mar 31, 2008)

I know my Windows firewall is configured correctly, but I don't know if any of my other firewalls are. I think I have an avast firewall, but I don't know of any others. Is there any way to tell?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Look and see what's installed. First off, DISABLE all the firewall components to see if that changes the indications.


----------



## JoRdAn313 (Feb 27, 2009)

I know Internet Explorer and Mozilla Firefox have security settings that could affect the websites. Try to change the personal security settings of your browser for your site or for all sites in general. Usually you would have to allow cetain sites on the security settings. Many firewalls are the same way and also, look over your connection settings under security to see how the settings will block sites.


----------



## JoRdAn313 (Feb 27, 2009)

Your firewall port settings do not match that required for Xbox live. To configure them, will have to configure your operating system (example: Windows XP)'s firewall. Depending on your operating system, go to "My Computer" or "Computer", where you will be brought to your system's settings. Then, find options on the window dealing with security, click on it, then look for firewall settings. Xbox.com has a list of the firewall port settings, so go to support.xbox.com or google "firewall port settings for xbox live". They are, just in case, TCP 80, UDP 88, UDP 3074, TCP 3074, UDP 53, and TCP 53 (check the site to verify). Now, at that computer firewall settings window earlier, find an option that might say "add ports", "exceptions", "Edit", or "add rule"; something along those names. Click on it, and if you see "add ports" anywhere (it is likely that you will find something to do with adding ports), just click on that. The window will have a bar labled "port number" and another with probably "port type" (TCP or UDP). Enter in the port settings form here or the support page form Xbox.com (some firewalls will accept you to add multiple ports at once, where there may usually be one bar label "ports" (possibly). Once you enter these ports, using spaces between them and commas if necessary (and have applied them), you may need to edit any other extra firewalls that you may have (so, extra security programs like McAfee and Norton). Make sure that in any firewall that uses rules to allow all types of ports, as many kinds shown, and have them enabled for LAN (Local Area Network) connections. Apply these settings to the firewall. Next, your connections might be firewalled, so open up a window that shows all of your connections to your computer (the link could be found in the "start" link of your desktop at the bottom of your screen, then click "connections" or "connect to", something like that, and after click on "all connections". It is usually called "all connections"). Click on each connection and look for "properties" or "settings" (something like that) and click on it. Find anything that deals with security settings and/or firewalls and check the settings. Again, look for "add port", which is most likely the link (button), and click on it. Add all of the ports again to that firewall's settings from either here or Xbox.com support. "Apply" them, or just click "ok". Another part of your settings is what your firewall will allow your other connection to access. So, go to the advanced settings, if there are any, and enable access to everything for the xbox 360, your computer, and for your ISP (if you use one) ( ISP stands for Internet Service Provider, like Verizon or Comcast for example)'s connection. Since the NAT settings are your only problem, also make sure that UPnP (Universan Plug-and-Play) is enabled for both TCP and UDP on all of your connections. Once you have applied all of these settings to your firewalls, retest your Network connection for your Xbox 360 and see if you recieve another NAT message. If you do, you may have to configure your modem and router to allow the Xbox Live ports on their firewalls, if they have a firewall in their software (also, check their firewall's advanced settings just in case. Be careful though on advanced settings, and if it is in a code, basically in a way you can't understand, do not attempt it and call your ISP or your modem and gateway's manufaturer. Maybe look at their manuals too). then enable UPnP for both TCP and UDP ports on both your modem and router (only necessary if they have the built-in firewall in their software). Apply these settings and retry the test, the NAT test should pass and if not, call an, or your ISP or the manufacturer of your modem and gateway. Hopefully it does work and I am sorry for this long paragraph, there are just too many steps to configuring firewalls and I am more used to the Windows XP operating system; so I put as many steps as possible in a general manner since I do not know your operating system. Have a nice day


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*JoRdAn313*, there's no way to know if there was any useful information in that post, since with no formatting it's virtually impossible to read!


----------



## chaosakita (Mar 31, 2008)

johnwill said:


> Look and see what's installed. First off, DISABLE all the firewall components to see if that changes the indications.


It's not my windows firewall or my avast one either. I looked through the rest of my installed programs list and could not seem to find anymore firewalls.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

For a test, run the port scan with the portforwarding disabled and then enabled. If you see a different status, then the port forwarding is working in the router.


----------



## chaosakita (Mar 31, 2008)

johnwill said:


> For a test, run the port scan with the portforwarding disabled and then enabled. If you see a different status, then the port forwarding is working in the router.


Actually, even with port forwarding disabled, the connection still times out.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please post the results of the following test site with port forwarding enabled and disabled.

ShieldsUp


To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to TSG, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.


----------



## chaosakita (Mar 31, 2008)

Ok. The first picture is with port forwarding and the second one is without. Both results are the same, so it's leading me to believe that I may not have port forwarding set up correctly.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please post the EXACT make and model of both the modem and the router in use.


----------

